# SRX505 vs. SR505



## Heartless (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello guys, as the topic says, im curious about the difference between these two basses. 

Does anyone have any experience with both of them?

Regards


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

these speak for themselves, bro.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 1, 2011)

SRX is slab-body...bigger and heavier, ostensibly designed for heavier music.

SR is the curved, slimmer body style.


----------



## 4String (Mar 3, 2011)

What style of music do you like to play?
SRX can go more with a heavier sound, so more of a metal tune is great.

SR is something I've had yet to try out, but it is a lighter model, and a higher pitch (so I hear.)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 3, 2011)

SR > SRX, IMHO. Lighter and more comfortable; better preamp too.


----------



## Djent (Mar 3, 2011)

The SRX has a really small neck. Other than that, the SR is way better.


----------



## lowb5str (Mar 3, 2011)

I own an SR505, and do not look at the SRX with any wistfulness or regret. My bartolini pups are the tone I need to go in any direction I want. I have several friends who play the SR504, 505, and 506 in gigging alt-metal bands. I wouldn't call any of them Norwegian Death Metal, but YEWV. (Your Ears Will Valuate ;-)


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 6, 2011)

The SRX does low, thick tone better than any. If you are looking for something beyond low, thick tone, look elsewhere.


----------

